# Happy New Year



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

The Spring Creek Valley Railroad is temporarily snowed in.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Holy smokes Ron! Do you have an inside layout for a quick fix?

Bubba


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Temporarily?

Winter just started we have snow well over knee high here. Even for large scale that is just to much to move to play. Of course I'm fortunate enough not to have an outdoor layout at the this time...LOL


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

No inside layout but do have 12 foot test track.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Not only snowed in but wintered in also.

















































I gotta start a small indoor layout. The withdrawal is getting to be too much to bear every year.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

In time your railroad will return, the snow will melt. 

It could be like tonight in Houston, it is very warm and muggy and the AC units are running. I was outside for a bit tonight near sunset and the mosquitos were fierce.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A very Happy New Year to you and Holly as well, Ron. The PCSRR is snowed too.... and we have temperatures in the teens. Our RDC 3 unit consist is whining to get out and run. But not until the track clears. We had rain just before the snow so the rails are coated with ice. Nuttin' would run even if I did use the plow.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

About 3" here and 0 degrees. WInd is really picking up, I'm sure the wind chill is -20, so doubt I'll try blowing any snow on my railroad.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan I did not know it snowed in your area! Looks like things froze at JJ's also!

Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 30 Dec 2010 08:37 PM 
No inside layout but do have 12 foot test track. 


That'll work!

Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 31 Dec 2010 09:26 AM 
Stan I did not know it snowed in your area! Looks like things froze at JJ's also!

Bubba
Bubba.... about once a year or so, we'll get weather like this. The snow doesn't last all that long and should be out of here by late Sunday or Monday.

5 years ago, there was 18 inches of snow on the upper part of the RR...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I would have never thought that it snowed there..I always thought it was sunny all the time!

Boy shows how much I don't know!!!

Thanks 
Stan

Bubba


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

No snow here but a deadly tornado hit 10 miles northwest of of me in Cincinnati Arkansas 6 AM this morning. I'm sure you will see pictures on the news.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been watching that system, Henson. It's just about to hit St Louis. My daughter and her family are just 30 miles east of STL and directly in the path. 

Glad you folks came through OK. Any damage in Lincoln????


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan that is the reason my plows won't work either.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, just rain and light hail here but I was glued to the tv the from 5 to 7. I knew the dead or there family members. Haven't learned the names of all that was injured yet. 

Hope your daughter and family escapes the storm.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And People wonder why i live in NY State.................


After Reading the posts above, Im stayin here Thank you.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOO Ya, Happy New Years everyone.

Lets be careful out there tonight

No drinking and driving *Please............







* 















And Yes, I have a little to much vacation time this year............


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

So here is a question for the forum.

Why is the New Year celebrated at this time of the solar year? That is, nothing happens tomorrow of astronomical significance. It seems to me it would make more sense to observe the new year at the Winter Solstice or possibly the Spring Equinox.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Chimney on 31 Dec 2010 07:54 PM 
So here is a question for the forum.

Why is the New Year celebrated at this time of the solar year? That is, nothing happens tomorrow of astronomical significance. It seems to me it would make more sense to observe the new year at the Winter Solstice or possibly the Spring Equinox. 


I think you have answered your own question... something about it making more sense... whoever said anything we do in the world makes sense.

Maybe it is because this was the only date that had no other significance, so now it does.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 31 Dec 2010 11:33 AM 
And People wonder why i live in NY State.................


After Reading the posts above, Im stayin here Thank you. 


.............................................................................








.............................................................................

What he said......... but,
All wonder why we live here in Rio Linda,USA. 
High to day was 44 deg. and sun out.


*HAPPY NEW YEAR to All. *


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

We're down in Branson, MO for a holiday so no trains for the New Year's celebration but I did want to wish everyone here on MLS a happy and (hopefully) prosperous new year!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Best wishes to everyone for a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone

chuckger


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Pete Chimney on 31 Dec 2010 07:54 PM 
So here is a question for the forum.

Why is the New Year celebrated at this time of the solar year? That is, nothing happens tomorrow of astronomical significance. It seems to me it would make more sense to observe the new year at the Winter Solstice or possibly the Spring Equinox. 


It all has to do with the stupid Romans who were mentaly impaired from the lead they used to line thier wine jungs.

JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

21 and windy here. Soon to go to the Botanic. Tomorrow's the last day of "Winter Wonderland."


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful day here in Las Vegas. Cool but lots of sun.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 31 Dec 2010 10:32 AM 
Posted By Madstang on 31 Dec 2010 09:26 AM 
Stan I did not know it snowed in your area! Looks like things froze at JJ's also!

Bubba
Bubba.... about once a year or so, we'll get weather like this. The snow doesn't last all that long and should be out of here by late Sunday or Monday.

5 years ago, there was 18 inches of snow on the upper part of the RR...











Looks good to see a little winter weather down that way. Right now we in southcentral AK, specifically Copper Center (37F) are considerably warmer than Prescott (23F).


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

According to my Howdy Doody Thermal a doodle it is 44 degrees out. I went to check the Howdy Doody Rain A Doodle to see how much rain we got only to find out the cup frose and broke. Hope I can get parts for it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh No!! Not another "Howdy Doody Cootie" Yer a datin yerself agin der J.J. Hah And I still am younger!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Long Live Buffalo Bob!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

And don't forget, Clarabelle went on to become Captain Kangaroo!

Happy belated New Year everyone!

David Meashey


----------

